# A little help here?



## texasred (Jul 2, 2008)

I was just going thru my dads old gun collection and I found a couple of revolvers that I didn't recognize. They didn't have a manufacturer name they just hade a city (detroit mich.) and a buffaloe stamp on the handles. Could any of you gimme the name of the company that makes these old revolvers. I would guess that they are around 80 years old.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

texasred said:


> ...Any help would be appreciated.


...And photos from you would be appreciated.
Failing that, it's gonna be awfully hard to identify them.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

A picture is the best way to get one named. Things like grips and things may have been changed.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

brokenimagebrokenimagebrokenimagebrokenimage

-Jeff-


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

You'ge going to have to send pictures. A written description by itself won't cut it. 

:buttkick:


----------

